# Netherlands and Working Permits



## Lemontez (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking for some information on moving to the Netherlands. I am planning to be moving to a city called Sneek, and I am currently residing in Canada.

What I am looking for is information on work permits. I have heard that it is difficult to get a working permit, unless you are an EU-national, meaning part of the EU. I am wondering if anyone can tell me what fields, or areas of work would make it easier for an employer to get a working permit for a non-EU national.

I am prepared to take some sort of educational training/courses, or whatever it may be in order to make this transition go more smoothly, and would like to know the types of training that would enable me to get into the types of fields or areas that you don't necessarily need to be a part of the EU in order to obtain a working permit.

Information on this subject and information in general on obtaining a working permit in the Netherlands would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you,
~L


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, the general pattern for getting a visa with a work permit is that you have to find the job first, and then your employer "sponsors" your visa application. What this means is that the employer has to justify the hiring of a foreigner for the position involved, and then they pretty much do all the hard part as far as getting the visa and work permit.

The Netherlands has always been tough on issuing work visas. It's a small country after all. It really helps to have some sort of unique job skill or experience, which will make it easier for the employer to justify hiring you and all that involves. Speaking Dutch would also work in your favor. But it would really depend on what line of work you're already in.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lemontez (Nov 24, 2008)

As I delve deeper into this topic, I would like to thank anyone who participates in my search for information.

I would like to make this thread an informative thread for anyone attempting to migrate to the Netherlands, and I will continue to leave updates, as I find more information, and I will also post questions that I have, to see if anyone has answers.

First off, thanks for the information, Bevdeforges!

Now, onto a first question I have:

Who can tell me the difference between a Netherlands residence visa (MVV) and a residence permit (VTV)


Being from Canada, I have just read that because I am in Canada, I am exempted from the requirement to obtain a Netherlands residence visa (MVV), but instead should obtain a residence permit (VTV) if I plan to stay longer than six months, which I do.



Thanks everyone,
~L


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Lemontez said:


> Who can tell me the difference between a Netherlands residence visa (MVV) and a residence permit (VTV)


It has been several years since I researched Dutch visas and residence permits, but my understanding was (at the time) that the MVV was a visa with working privileges - usually obtained through your employer or potential employer. The visa simply allows you to enter the country for the stated purpose.

The residence permit (VTV) is something you get after completing five years (at least back then) of legal residence, where you have been renewing your visa annually - basically showing that you're still employed.

It wasn't a matter of one or the other. You need to get the MVV to enter the country and get your provisional residence permit. After five years of renewing the provisional residence permit, you then can get a VTV, which you only have to renew every 5 years.

But that was a few years ago and I'm sure Dutch immigration law has undergone some changes. I would check with your local consulate (on their website) for clarification. The Dutch have some great government websites that explain this sort of thing - often in English.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

